# repossessed boats or any going cheap anywhere?.



## priscilla (29 Sep 2009)

Hi everyone,  

Anyone got any ideas where there are any bargains to be had; looking for a racer sailor 25/30 foot?. I had a look at Wilsons auctions but nothing in this catagory, also tried the usual websites appolloduck, yachtworld, etc.
Are any repossessed boats for sale?.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Sep 2009)

Have you tried [broken link removed]?


----------



## mercman (29 Sep 2009)

Priscilla, I'm looking for something similar. They are being repossessed but doesn't look like they will hit the market until October when season is over. I'd say the collection departments of the Banks should be able to point us in the right direction.


----------



## priscilla (29 Sep 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies.

DrMorriarty, that link dosen't seem to be working any longer.

Mercman, if I come across anything I'll post it here.


----------



## Rois (29 Sep 2009)

Have you looked on www.donedeal.ie they always have lots of boats for sale.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2009)

priscilla said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> DrMorriarty, that link dosen't seem to be working any longer.
> 
> .



www.askaboutirony.com doesn't seem to work either. 




Brendan


----------



## Towger (30 Sep 2009)

I have heard of a couple in Dun Laoghaire, the banks just got the standard (local) Yacht Broker(s) to sell them, one was a one year old 37 footer will all added extras! Yachts would tend to be bought for cash rather than a marine mortgage, so keep an eye out for private distressed sales as well.


----------



## Muz (30 Sep 2009)

Also have a look at Apollo Duck.


----------



## Upstihaggity (30 Sep 2009)

Brendan said:


> [broken link removed] doesn't seem to work either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it!!


----------



## TheBlock (30 Sep 2009)

Brendan said:


> [broken link removed] doesn't seem to work either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was Clubman really Brendans Alter Ego????


----------



## mf1 (30 Sep 2009)

TheBlock said:


> Was Clubman really Brendans Alter Ego????



Not quite. Clubman would have been more likely to re-direct OP to that well known website 
www.therethere.com

mf


----------



## Towger (30 Sep 2009)

There is no need to sink the quality of this thread..


----------



## Dave R (2 Oct 2009)

Have you tried e-bay? If you buy through a broker, yard etc they have to get their commission so price will be higher than a private sale.


----------



## Jayson (28 Oct 2009)

Hi,

There are many sites on the net where you can get information on small boats and recreation boats. These recreation boats are used in small lakes and they sail close to shore on the ocean. They are less than 20 feet in length.


----------

